

Waste an afternoon...'programming' with this game - mrtron
http://www.gameroo.nl/games/light-bot

======
listic
I remember playing a robot programming game back in school some 20 years ago.
Some time ago I had a discussion about games with my younger brother and told
him about it. Yesterday he showed me this game saying "Look, I found the game
like that one you were talking about"

Thanks to the authors for re-creating that experience. I wonder which game
they modelled their about.

The newer game has got isometric view and better sound(though from what I hear
it is still tracker music), the older had moving staircases and single-
stepping debug. But for the most part, it's still the same which is amazing
given that both programming technologies and game industry have gone light
years since then. Someone would call it "too simple" but isn't it amazing that
a robot programming game basically the same as the one from 20 years ago is
still fun and relevant enough to be rated high on Reddit and Hacker News?

------
Raphael
<http://armorgames.com/files/games/light-bot-2205.swf>

~~~
listic
the same, published on Kongregate:
<http://www.kongregate.com/games/Coolio_Niato/light-bot>

------
rms
<http://robocode.sourceforge.net/>

------
nostrademons
Too bad there're no conditionals. 'Twould be fun to write a brainfuck
interpreter with this.

------
collint
Yeah, no way to halt my recursion. :(

We may be too advanced for this game :(

------
ben_straub
An afternoon? Took me 20 minutes.

------
nazgulnarsil
fun but too simple.

